# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  rodine majice za odrasle -  (.) (.)  (o) (o)

## ivarica

evo ih, nakon dugo ocekivanja
stare rodine dojece majice (nemaju prorez za dojenje, da ne bi bilo zabune)



majice mozete uzeti u savskoj jos samo ovaj tjedan jer odlazim na GO ili nakon 20 kolovoza. moguce ih je slati postom, placa se  pouzecem, a postarina je oko 25 kuna.

boja je neka taamnoplavocrna kako je na slici.

majice su *50 kuna.* 

*aaaali imamo odreden broj majica i na akciji za 30 kuna* 
dakle, za 30 kuna dobijete majicu koja otisak ima i sprijeda i na ledjima, dva za pola cijene   :Wink:  a za 50 kuna majicu s motivom samo naprijed.


ako netko zeli na ovaj nacin pomoci udruzi, usput i promovirati dojenje, nek mi se javi na mail ili na 091 586 3717.

----------


## MajaMajica

a majica mi je legenda..ja bi jednu L (zbog velikih cicki)..ako ima ekipa iz Splita pa da nam sve skupa pošalješ i rješimo jeftinije poštarinu, to je super..i naravno da ću dupli tisak (3o kn):HIHIHIHI:

----------


## ivarica

zasad si se javila samo ti.
ako bude jos njih, ok.

----------


## zrinka

i ja boh jednu najvecu ovu
za mm

----------


## ivarica

zrinka, jel to nevidljiva tinta, koju najvecu? za 30 ili 50?

----------

ivka i meni jednu xl ovu sa slike

----------


## ivarica

ok.
cure, sve su ko sa slike.
trebate mi napisati jel onu s greskom ili bez greske.
i detalje za slanje.

----------


## zrinka

ivarice, moze s greskom (jeftinija je  :Wink: ) a i nek se poruka duplo cuje....

----------


## renata

ja sam u splitu u subotu ujutro izmedju 8:30 i 9:30, mogu ponijeti ako ih ima tko pokupiti bas tada

----------

ja nebi onu s greškom. detalje za slanje imaš tamo na ono drugom dijelu  :Wink:

----------


## happy mummy

i ja bi jednu, ali bez greske (bit cu rasipna, 50 kn) veličina L. eto, vec smo tri splitske. a mogu i popit kavu s renatom ako se nitko drugi ne javi za subotu.

----------


## apricot

I ja sam u Splitu u subotu ujutro, mogu ponijeti.
Meni dvije s greškom - jednu L, jednu XL.

----------


## MajaMajica

> i ja bi jednu, ali bez greske (bit cu rasipna, 50 kn) veličina L. eto, vec smo tri splitske. a mogu i popit kavu s renatom ako se nitko drugi ne javi za subotu.


ja se javljam, nadam se da će i zrine i angel

----------


## MajaMajica

> I ja sam u Splitu u subotu ujutro, mogu ponijeti.
> Meni dvije s greškom - jednu L, jednu XL.


oćemo svi zajedno? i ti me znaš, jel mi bolje naručit l ili xl ?

----------


## Amalthea

Majice su NJAM!

Ja bih jednu za 50 kn veličina L. Ako još netko od međimurki uzima, poslati zajedno. Ja sam cijeli 8 mjesec na moru (Sabunike) pa ako sam ja jedina, ne slati prije toga da poštar ne vrati.

HVALA!

----------


## renata

happy mummy, ivka mi danas daje majice za vas, znaci vidimo se u st  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

renata, uzmi majicu i za mene
i tko zna, mozda se vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

majice ne stgnem danas dati renati.
kad sam otvorila kutiju skuzila sam da ih ima tamnoplavih, crnih i crvenih. velicine su M, L i XL.
napisite mi koju boju hocete i koja vam je drugi izbor ako te ne bude

----------


## zrinka

crvena XL
ili tamnoplava XL

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ne kupujem majicu, ali bih samo htjela obavijestiti da se u prošlom broju Cosmopolitana nalazi fotka frotmena TBF-a u dotičnoj majici!!!

----------


## happy mummy

tamnoplava L
ili crna L

----------


## ivarica

> Ne kupujem majicu, ali bih samo htjela obavijestiti da se u prošlom broju Cosmopolitana nalazi fotka frotmena TBF-a u dotičnoj majici!!!


da, oni imaju te majice jos od lani. toliko je puta slikan u njoj (hvala hvala i njemu i mami huaniti) da se cudim kako je moja vec tako apsisala :/ a njegova jos nosiva. 
ako mu je zena na forumu nek kaze - pa koji je to prasak?!

----------


## MajaMajica

Može li ivka 2 crvene ili tamnoplave s greškom (30 kn), jedna M, jedna XL (ranije sam napisala L, ali čini mi se da će trebati veća)..happy m, zrinka i ostatak ekipe kad pada dogovor za subotu (gdje i kada?)?

----------


## BusyBee

Iv, mozda je jos nije oprao.   :Laughing:

----------

ivka, meni je svejedno koja je boja, bitno da je VELIČINA  :Laughing:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> Iv, mozda je jos nije oprao.


To je i meni palo na pamet...

----------


## apricot

> Može li ivka 2 crvene ili tamnoplave s greškom (30 kn), jedna M, jedna XL (ranije sam napisala L, ali čini mi se da će trebati veća)..happy m, zrinka i ostatak ekipe kad pada dogovor za subotu (gdje i kada?)?


Ja predlažem da se nađete na pristaništu, ranom zorom :hi, hi - smajli ranoranilac vrišti:  
Mi krećemo iz Zagreba oko 4 - pa kad stignemo.

----------


## litala

bez jogurta, molim :plaaaaaaaaz:

----------


## apricot

ne, ali ćemo zato ponijeti trubice za poklon - ako gdjegod na tebe naletimo!

----------


## MajaMajica

pa kad ti mareličice misliš da ćeš stić ?!pa već ćeš bit u 7,30 u st. pa zašto imamo autocestu? :hiiiiiihiii:btw, ovih dana je u st živa i do 36

----------


## apricot

pa rekla sam vam da se nađemo u ranu zoru, zoru, zooooruuuuu...

----------


## MajaMajica

> pa rekla sam vam da se nađemo u ranu zoru, zoru, zooooruuuuu...


dokle ti ženo spavaš kad ti je to rana zora:smajlić koji zeleni od zavisti:

----------


## zrinka

kakve ce nam biti guzve na auto putu u subotu, naci cemo se mi s apricot u nedjelju u zoru   :Razz:

----------


## renata

> kakve ce nam biti guzve na auto putu u subotu, naci cemo se mi s apricot u nedjelju u zoru


da, bas gledam kako je nadobudna
ja krecem vecer ranije, sa mnom se mozete naci u zoru 8)

----------


## Mamarina

Ja bih isto dvije majice (duple), jednu XL crvenu i jednu M crvenu. Zemo?
Da dodjem u Rodu po njih? Ima li jos koga na kopnu?

----------


## ivarica

od 22. kolovoza

----------


## ana.m

Ja bih jednu veličina M. Evo predbilježit ću se pa poslije 22.08. bih došla u Savsku! Može?

----------


## Audrey

I ja bi, i ja bi jednuuuu!!!! Dupli otisak, se razme!
Veličina L (nažalost nije radi cica nego radi škembe). Boja? Plava, crvena.
Ja bih sama došla po nju, ali samo se javljam da mi čuvate jednu...

----------


## MajaMajica

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kakve ce nam biti guzve na auto putu u subotu, naci cemo se mi s apricot u nedjelju u zoru  
> 
> 
> da, bas gledam kako je nadobudna
> ja krecem vecer ranije, sa mnom se mozete naci u zoru 8)


samo da znate da se od mens.bolova nisam mogla pomaknuti...jeste se našle? :? 
I  btw, apričica je stigla već u 7,30 na trajekt bez problema i pohvalila organizaciju svega u nas, aaaa???  :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

kad će biti majica malko ženstvenijeg kroja?   :Wink:  onakvih kakve cure nose na rasprodajama?

----------


## Cvrčak

I ja bi  i ja bi jednu crvenu M moze i sa greskom!!

----------


## samba

Ivarice ja bi jednu crnu XL s greškom, ak nema može i crvena.

----------


## Loli

Ja bi se predbilježila ak još ima,  plavu xl za 50 i bilo koju boju L za 30.

----------


## ivarica

cure, cujemo se za dva tjedna    :Kiss:

----------


## Loli

važi.
blago tebiiiii....  :Smile:

----------


## mamaLare

I ja bi

----------


## Loli

Ivaaariiiceeee....
Ima li još majica?

----------


## ivarica

ima, taman mi ih apricot lijepo slaze, jedva cekam sve joj raskupusat.
zato mi se javi za pola sata   :Laughing:  


salim se, pucaj odmah, velicina, boja, g/bg

----------


## ana.m

E sad ovak, ja bih majicu za sebe i za bebača. Njemu za jednogodišnjaka, onu ovisničku, a meni koja j najjeftinija   :Wink:  ! Kad ja po to mogu doći? I koliko mi novaca za to treba?

----------


## Loli

javljam se....
hoćeš pp ili mob ili?
ja bi jednu plavu xl za 50 i jednu l za 30, ako ima crvenu

----------


## ivarica

PP.
anam. koju ces ti?

----------


## ivarica

loli, imamo obje.

ana.m, koju ti hoces? L (crvena, plavca, crna) ili XL (crna)

----------


## ana.m

Sorry, sad sam pogledala. Ja bih L ak već nema M., može crvena. I to onu za 30 kuna. A kaj ima za bebače?

----------


## apricot

ana, ima za maloga svih vrsta - ima bež addicted, to sigurno znam, dugi rukav.
kratkorukavnih ima zeleno-žutih i sivkastih.

----------


## ivarica

ok, crvenu za tebe a addicted ima bež i tamnoplava

----------


## Loli

Gdje da dođem i kada?

----------


## ms. ivy

tko o čemu, ja o majicama. hoće li biti što novo za rasprodaju?

----------


## apricot

ako misliš na nove natpise - neće.
pa nismo mi oni "štampari" što na Velesajmu tiskaju natpis po želji! :beeelj:

----------


## ms. ivy

mislila sam na nove boje   :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

Onda za Janka bež, veličina 80 iliti za godinu dana. Koliko bu me to koštalo i kad da dođem po to i gdje?

----------


## apricot

ana, ako ti je predugo čekati do Rasprodaje (17.9. u Tvornici), možeš otići u Savsku 80, tamo je sjedište Rode (još malo, nadamo se).
Majica dugih rukava je 65kn, a ivarice?

----------


## ivarica

95.
mozes u rodu ili da se dogovorimo negdje po gradu.
samo ne danas i ne bez najave u rodu jer se moze dogoditi da me ne nadjes

----------


## ana.m

Obje 95 ili samo  jedna? Čujemo se pa ćemo se dogovoriti za idući tjedan jedan dan u gradu. Može tako?

----------


## ivarica

obje 95
moze u gradu.

----------


## TATA MATA

Cure jel imate kaj za muzeve ?
Ima li jos kakvih natpisa i dugih rukava ?

----------


## zrinka

pa ova u naslovu majica je prava za muzeve
moj je nosi cesto
i moj sef je nosi

meni je bas nekako super za muske

----------


## josipa

I ja bi majice :pljesk iznad glave: Jednu crno plavu XL za 50 kn i dvije male 86 ili 92 kratki i dugi rukav, 1 "addicted", a drugu sa drugim natpisom ako ima (cini mi se da sam na nekoj rasprodaji vidila natpis "mamino je najbilje" ili nesto slicno).

----------


## mamma Juanita

ivka, obavezno mi rezerviraj jednu plavu XL , a za sebe bi L crvenu .
nema vise one lijepe plave, ne tamno plave nego one sto u neckermannu zovu kraljevsko plava  :Grin:  ?

----------


## dorena

ja bi crnu i crvenu L, i jos po jednu crnu i crvenu M. ako ima s greskom - salji, ako nema - salji one druge   :Wink:  .
javi sto je bilo s onim djecjim majicama za koje sam ti pisala da saljes kad stignes, ima li ih jos ili me je netko preduhitrio?

----------


## dorena

crnu L i M, i crvenu L i M. ako ima s greskom - salji, a ako nema - salji one druge. pokusavam poslati vec drugi put pa ne ide. ako posalje slucajno dvaput - sorry, but...
javi mi sto je s onim malim majicama.

----------


## dorena

crnu L i M, i crvenu L i M. ako ima s greskom - salji, a ako nema - salji one druge. pokusavam poslati vec drugi put pa ne ide. ako posalje slucajno dvaput - sorry, but...
javi mi sto je s onim malim majicama.

----------


## Loli

ja sam i narucila za mm. rekao je da su majice mrak

----------


## ivarica

loli, jesi skuzila moju poruku na sekretarici?

----------


## NICOLE

Ako nije kasno ja bi jednu XL tamnoplavocrnu od 50kn.

----------


## ivarica

cure, pliz
htjela bi vam dati majice prije rasprodaje jer ih tada nece biti
ali, molim ili PP (najbolje) ili sms ili poziv ili mail
sa vasim podacima - posalji mi tu i tu ili mogu doci tad i tad tu i tu

----------


## ivarica

ima tamnoplavih i ima crnih, nema tamnoplavocrnih, to sam valjda negdje sfusala

----------


## Točkica

Nadam se da nisam zakasnila...tek sam sad ovo vidjela  :Embarassed:  
Ja bih, ako još ima:
1. crvenu ili za 30 ili 50 kn, šta je ostalo, veličina L
2. ako ima addicted ili mamino čudovište za godinu dana


Pliiiiiz, molim odgovor i šačkem adresu na pm.

----------


## Točkica

šačkem=šaljem  :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Ivarice puno hvala, kao što si vjerojatno vidjela ja sam bila, ostavila poruku i money. Majice su super. Budem uzela još koju za mjesec, dva...
 :Love:

----------


## ivarica

tockica, sori, nisam vidjela poruku 
ima i velika i mala (samo addicted)
javit cu ti se u ponedjeljak, posalji mi dotad adresu.
ana.m zao mi je sto se nismo srele  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m zao mi je sto se nismo srele


I meni je žao ali valjda će biti još prilika   :Smile:  ...Već imam naruđbu od frendice za majcu  :Wink:

----------


## Točkica

Ivarice, ako ima još  Rodinih naljepnica za auto ubaci jednu u paketić 8)

----------


## mamaLare

Ivarice jel ostala koja majica za sutra??

----------


## jošmalo

a jel ovo još aktualno?

----------


## lucky

I mene to zanima

----------


## apricot

Ako mislite na "sisate" majice za odrasle, njih nemamo.
Samo dječje...

----------


## Amelie32

Koja šteta !  :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

bit ce   :Smile:

----------


## **mial**

> bit ce


hoće li biti uskoro, mislim prije jakni?

----------


## Lucija Ellen

i ja bih jednu majicu iz prvog posta   :Grin:   :Saint:

----------


## camel

> i ja bih jednu majicu iz prvog posta


i ja.

----------


## anki

> Ako mislite na "sisate" majice za odrasle, njih nemamo.
> Samo dječje...


postoje dječje sisate?  :Grin:

----------


## lucky

:D

----------


## Amelie32

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako mislite na "sisate" majice za odrasle, njih nemamo.
> Samo dječje...
> 
> 
> postoje dječje sisate?


Kad ti Apri zapapri !  :Laughing:

----------


## Ivana B-G

ima li jos majica za mame?...i mozda naljepnica za auto??? pliz

 :Grin:

----------


## nanny=)

da li se mogu naručit majice poštom :? ...nisam baš aktivna na formumu pa ako se ponavlja pitanje..sorry  :Kiss:  .....i...dal se mogu velike naručit...ako mi netko ože pojasnit malo....plizzzz...

----------


## we&baby

hallo,

ima li sanse da dobim majice do utorka navecer u rijeku, ako ih sad narucim?

3 bih uzela, za muza , kcer i sebe.

----------


## apricot

jedino ako bi se poslale u ponedjeljak ujutro preporučeno, a ne znam hoće li cure stići.
pokušaj u ponedjeljak nazvati u 8 na 6177 500

----------


## tonili

možda već negdje piše, al ne nalazim, pa: Postoje li još one majice sa cikama ta prodaju? Vidjela sam ih na ovim starim topićima, a i uživo i silno bih si htjela bar jednu....  :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

ima  :Smile:  
biti ce ih u varazdinu na špancirfestu, u zagrebu na rodinoj rasprodaji te po gradovima u hrvatskoj prilikom obiljezavanja tjedna dojenja i naravno na rodinoj mlijecnoj konferenciji  :Smile:

----------


## Muca

ima li majica ua odrasle u boćarskom na sajmu?

----------


## ivarica

ima

----------


## Muca

> ima


thanks!!!

jeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## ivarica

sad odjednom vise nisam tako jako sigurna  :/

----------


## Lutonjica

ako ima, ima 1-2 koliko se sjecam  :/

----------


## Muca

> ako ima, ima 1-2 koliko se sjecam  :/


ja bih sutra došla po jednu, može neki dogovor?
danas na cicanju sam jednostavno zaboravila u onom metežu od kiše 
 :/

----------


## ivarica

danas na cicanju ne bi mogla kupiti nista   :Smile:

----------


## Muca

> ima  
> biti ce ih u varazdinu na špancirfestu, u zagrebu na rodinoj rasprodaji te po gradovima u hrvatskoj prilikom obiljezavanja tjedna dojenja i naravno na rodinoj mlijecnoj konferenciji :)


ozbač?
ja se rukovodila, tj. cicovodila ovim...
well
budem valjda i ja se dočepala majice
bježi mi već godinama   :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako ima, ima 1-2 koliko se sjecam  :/
> 
> 
> ja bih sutra došla po jednu, može neki dogovor?
> danas na cicanju sam jednostavno zaboravila u onom metežu od kiše 
>  :/


jel bi dosla samo zbog toga ili?
ako da, posalji mi na pp broj moba da ti ujutro javim ima li ih uopce

----------


## Lora163

Dugo me nije bilo pa nisam u toku.... ima li trenutno rodinih majica za odrasle? 
Ja bi sutra ili u četvrtak navratila u gnijezdo po dječje a ako ima i par majica za mame   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ima onih sisatih, i ima majica s 2. rodine mliječne konferencije (200% mlijeko)

vidimo se   :Smile:

----------


## andrea

> ima majica s 2. rodine mliječne konferencije (200% mlijeko)


e, a jel ima crna u L veličini ?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ima majica s 2. rodine mliječne konferencije (200% mlijeko)
> 
> 
> e, a jel ima crna u L veličini ?


ne, samo zuta

----------


## andrea

uh, šteta :/

----------


## Angelina_2

hm...gledam webshop i vidim samo velicinu s u ponudi  :?

----------


## Lutonjica

tako je, ostalog trenutno nema

----------

